# Problem with Hagen ZooZone!



## hc550 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I've had a really big problem with my Hagen ZooZone cage... Basically, my hamster managed to chew his way out of it overnight!

He has plenty of things to gnaw on, like toys made of wood, edible gnawing blocks, cardboard and a rope with wooden blocks attached to the wire at the top.

I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem. The hamster has only been in the cage for two months.

Thanks to anyone who replies,

Hannah.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't had the problem but I have three winter white boys in one and they are fine. Temporarily you can FIRMLY attach a credit card over the hole and other than that keep the cage in as hamster prrof space such as the bath maybe? Might be better getting a wire cage for as annoying as it can get if they life to chew then it's better to be bars than through the plastic. Hope this helps! xx


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

i think unlucky with this problem. hopefully you can fix it and hamster will be happy not chewing out again. When they take a fancy to a habit they continue as you know. Mine can reach the bars at the top and has so far not managed to escape but it wont be long befor she figures a way out. She hates being in her cage full stop.


----------

